# älteres MMORPG mit positiven Erfahrungen gesucht



## DaWonderer (30. Juli 2017)

*älteres MMORPG mit positiven Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo,

ich habe mich hier gerade angemeldet weil ich die Hilfe von ProfiGamern benötige. 
Ich selbst spiele relativ wenig an meinem Laptop.
Vor 7Jahren ungefähr habe ich eine ganze Zeit lang WoW gespielt, fande das Spiel auch gut und spielte bis Lvl 45 oder so.

Gestern habe ich Skyforge installiert und angespielt. Es scheint da es doch ein neueres Spiel ist, dass mein Laptop das nicht ganz packt.
Ich habe folgendes System:

IntelCore i3 M370 2,4GHz
RAM 4Gb
Win7 64bit
NVIDIA Geforce 310M Integrated RAMDAC 2Gb

Ich würde also jetzt gern ein anderes MMORPG (OpenWorld?) spielen, welches etwas älter ist und ohne Probleme auf meinem Laptop läuft.
Und das bei euch durch gute Erfahrungen bewertet wurde.. <3
Sorry, weiß gerade nicht wie ich im Internet nach Erfahrungen von MMORPGs sortiert nach ReleaseDatum suchen könnte..

Danke schon mal für eure Vorschläge!

PS: Achso, am Besten wäre es natürlich es gibt ein kostenlos/preiswertes vor allem wegen dem Antesten - aber bin auch bereit zu bezahlen wenn es wirklich gut ist - allerdings monatlich wie bei WoW wäre für mich zur Zeit eher ungünstig und schlecht machbar..


----------



## svd (30. Juli 2017)

Du könntest "Guild Wars 2" probieren, wo das Grundspiel mit einigen Einschränkungen gratis spielbar ist. Bei Gefallen lässt sich das Spiel einmalig kaufen und ohne weitere Gebühren spielen.


----------



## DaWonderer (30. Juli 2017)

Danke, das schaut gut aus. 
Hab nun Skyforge wieder deinstalliert und lade gerade Allods, ich glaube das sagt mir mehr zu und scheint auch älter zu sein..

Ich hab dann noch Videos zu Spielen auf YT gefunden mit der Suche nach "top mmorpg 2010" - die sind wohl alt genug um optimal zu laufen mit dem Mittelklasse Laptop von 2012.. 

Zusammenstellung der besten MMORPGs von 2010 -> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=top+mmorpg+2010


----------

